# Status Bar text size change.



## wasilvers (Feb 23, 2011)

I updated my screen and now the status bar text size was too small with my increased resolution.  Took me 20 minutes of googl and finally stubmled into the fix.  Thought I'd post for other excel users...

In Windows7 - Go to Control Panel, appearance and personalization, under personalization choose change window glass colors, click advanced appearance settings...
Choose item 'MENU" and change the FONT size, not the menu size, it should be the smaller number.  This will change your ribbon and status bar to be bigger or smaller.


----------

